# What ever happened to hoof picks?



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

This is my latest gripe. It use to be, back in "the day" , you could buy red and white hoof picks for .89 at any tack store, and they actually had a "pick" point on them! Now-a-days, you get picks of all kinds, nearly all made in China that have an extremely dull "pick end" - or an end akin to a flat head screwdriver that is too wide and thick to do anything but the initial "big stuff" . How hard is it to make a "good one"...in the USA!?!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

They must be afraid that we'll hurt our horses with the pointed ones... Haha. My grandpa grinds down the blunt ends on ours to make them pointy for us 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kigerfan (Feb 25, 2012)

I've had the same gripe, they're pretty useless without grinding. You could likely do better using a stick. The're not near .89 anymore either.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I use an Oster hoof pick. It is blunt on the end but I don't have any problems cleaning their hooves. Even in the middle of winter when they are packed with snow and ice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I have my really old one with a point, which I pray I never lose....because you're right, they aren't making good ones any more. I also have the Oster ones and love them - easy on wrist and don't require as much hand strength.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a bunch of the ones with the brush on one end, some that are plastic (given to me) that are worthless and then I have one my cousin gave me to take trail riding

The Ultimate Hoofpick! The Jackhammer of Hoofcare-Tackles your worst packed-in dirt, mud and snow.

the junior one because it is smaller to carry in my little tote on the saddle.

It is fantastic but far from .89 cents!!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

If your shoer has a forge he can make you some of these....


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

If someone could post a pic or two showing a "good" pick in full size sitting on graph paper, i will take a stab at making a couple and do a costing analysis.
I know the price of steel is obnoxious, as are most metals, but i can't help but think that a reasonable cost for a decent US made one is possible.
The graph paper lets me use one of my shop programs to generate a blueprint, which i can take into the machine shop and make prototypes for your perusal/gratification.
I have all types of steel available to me, ranging from mild steel to aerospace grade stainless.
I think something in a mild stainless might be very effective, given the acidity of manure and urine mixed dirt that packs into a hoof.
Thoughts?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

The one Cowchick posted is made from a horseshoe. I have seen a good number handmade from old horseshoes. I think I even have a couple. Here is an example I found on Google:

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRKaBSXn5uabvSoaLXuYplPN8gG0Ayo1QuyJUCycltt4o2TlUgvCg

I personally have never had a problem with these:

http://www.chicksaddlery.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/STP295.JPG

or the Epona Hoof Picks:

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRbZCm28Ui4npnUtuRctmnBJswisdeYQCtO7RAduJcA9fmLG3vi


Now this one is definitely different!!!

Epona Art Noeveau Hoof Pick - Sheridan Creek Tack


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

azwantapaint said:


> If someone could post a pic or two showing a "good" pick in full size sitting on graph paper, i will take a stab at making a couple and do a costing analysis.
> I know the price of steel is obnoxious, as are most metals, but i can't help but think that a reasonable cost for a decent US made one is possible.
> The graph paper lets me use one of my shop programs to generate a blueprint, which i can take into the machine shop and make prototypes for your perusal/gratification.
> I have all types of steel available to me, ranging from mild steel to aerospace grade stainless.
> ...


The one I posted made out of a St. Croix brand shoe is true to life on the screen of my computer. Shoes are cheap enough, I have had this one for about 6 years.


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

What would be a fair price for a US made hoofpick? 
That funky art nouveau freaky pick was $9 pplus shipping.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yep, he didn't make me a fancy one like the one you posted with the horse head, but it still works good!

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...cltt4o2TlUgvCg


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

azwantapaint said:


> What would be a fair price for a US made hoofpick?
> That funky art nouveau freaky pick was $9 pplus shipping.


If you made them out of horseshoes, I think you can pick up a box of 20 pair #1 plains for under $80 for St. Croix's (the Diamonds are too soft)
That should average to less than $2 a shoe which makes one pick, then whatever you think is fair for labor and shipping.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I have this one pick I got from Tractor Supply that I *love.* It's sharp, blue n purple with a nice squishy-ish grip that you can flip sideways and do a lot of damage too. And? It's made in the USA  Dunno the brand. Just got it at TSC. I do know it was at least 4 bucks, but it's not a whole lot, but it's no .89...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have 3 really good, pointy, good handle ones. Won them at a show years ago, I guard them from theft as well.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll get a pic of my favorite one tomorrow. My hubby had one made for me at a knifeworks and the maker weighted the handle for me like my chef knife. I love it!


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

There was a boarder at my barn who had an AWESOME hoof pick. It was steel with a nice pointy wedge at the pick end and a thick, smooth metal handle that fit easily into your palm. It literally halfed the time I would normally spend picking.
I rode her horse for her while she was pregnant and she told me that if I lost it she would kill me, haha!

I'm still trying to find that hoofpick online or in a tack store. She didn't know the brand as it had been a gift from a friend.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

trailhorserider said:


> The one Cowchick posted is made from a horseshoe. I have seen a good number handmade from old horseshoes. I think I even have a couple. Here is an example I found on Google:
> 
> http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRKaBSXn5uabvSoaLXuYplPN8gG0Ayo1QuyJUCycltt4o2TlUgvCg
> 
> ...


I have one of the chicksaddlery ones....made in China, dull end. See what I mean?


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

*!!*



azwantapaint said:


> If someone could post a pic or two showing a "good" pick in full size sitting on graph paper, i will take a stab at making a couple and do a costing analysis.
> I know the price of steel is obnoxious, as are most metals, but i can't help but think that a reasonable cost for a decent US made one is possible.
> The graph paper lets me use one of my shop programs to generate a blueprint, which i can take into the machine shop and make prototypes for your perusal/gratification.
> I have all types of steel available to me, ranging from mild steel to aerospace grade stainless.
> ...


Okay! Can I make my favorite the one COWCHICK77 posted? I love the looks of that one! You have a fantastic idea here, and the talent to make and sell...made in the USA...usable hoofpicks!


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I use something like these. Works really well and I only keep one of the wedge ones in my trail saddle hoof pick holder for emergency hoof picking.


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I personally have no problems with this hoof pick. In fact, I have the same one in lime green and I love it! 










But I'm sure if I had this it'd be a lot better...










OHH and I hate these! The picks are just completely square, like the manufacturer didn't even try to make a point! I have a few of these for spares...which I hopefully will never need to use!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

xJumperx said:


> I have this one pick I got from Tractor Supply that I *love.* It's sharp, blue n purple with a nice squishy-ish grip that you can flip sideways and do a lot of damage too. And? It's made in the USA  Dunno the brand. Just got it at TSC. I do know it was at least 4 bucks, but it's not a whole lot, but it's no .89...


Obviously hoof pick manufacturers have finally realized that they can apply the 'equine pricing' law to such a simple tool. 

Equine pricing law=take something common, simple or ordinary, add the word horse or equine to the name, and charge 10x more.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok I have so many hoof picks its pathetic. My first ever hoofpick i bought about 6months ago broke the first time i tried to pull a bit of mud out. cursing, i went and bought a new one. This one I used for about 2 weeks but it was so blunt and it soon bent out of shape. I boughtt one with the brush on its end and they are okay, i dont mind them but they are pretty blunt though i now have quite a few of them around. I want a really good one like them


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok, now lets back this up just a little bit, okay?
Pix of good picks are a fantastic thing, but i also have to make sure i dont run afoul of patent/copyright/intellectual property.
So, lets figure this one out!
What are the qualities of a good performing pick?
Pointy end sharp or flat, or combination?
Straight point or hooked?
Does a handle help or hinder?
Theoretically, if i can make these in a cost effective fashion, and they work as we'd like them to, we may be onto something.
I already have everything on hand to make prototypes, but i do very much like the horseshoe versions, from an aesthetic perspective.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

azwantapaint said:


> Ok, now lets back this up just a little bit, okay?
> Pix of good picks are a fantastic thing, but i also have to make sure i dont run afoul of patent/copyright/intellectual property.
> So, lets figure this one out!
> What are the qualities of a good performing pick?
> ...


Me too! I think it would be great if the customers had the option to send in one of their own horse's shoes and have you make them into hoof picks....


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Almond Joy said:


> Me too! I think it would be great if the customers had the option to send in one of their own horse's shoes and have you make them into hoof picks....


Maybe so, but its a nightmare to keep them all straight if things get really busy with orders. Might be possible....will cogitate on the idea....


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

azwantapaint said:


> Ok, now lets back this up just a little bit, okay?
> Pix of good picks are a fantastic thing, but i also have to make sure i dont run afoul of patent/copyright/intellectual property.
> So, lets figure this one out!
> What are the qualities of a good performing pick?
> ...


Well, to me a reasonably "sharp" pointed end is desirable, to ensure that it can effectively and safely pick ALL hooves...as some hooves have deeper, narrower crevices. Obviousely, there is a limit on "how sharp a point" so as to not be dangerous, which in this case is, in part, a function of it's graduation. I find the "ergonomic" handled ones, which I have been a sucker and bought (e.g., Oster), are over-done (i.e., they are over the max necessary to get a comfy grip...and the pick is substandard). The flat wide ends (like a screw driver) again limit access to "peaks" of narrow crevices, as well as don't "grab" big stuff for quick clean removal. 
I just love the horseshoe version cowchick posted, too. But, I am more than willing to forgoe aesthetics for funcionality. Sure is neat, though!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

lubylol said:


> I personally have no problems with this hoof pick. In fact, I have the same one in lime green and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the top and bottom, and have never had a problem with either. DOnt really see the issue, both pic the mud on gravel out. I dont worry about spottless becuae as soon as I put his fott down he's gonna crap and then step in it. Only other one I like is the folding combo knife one I keep in my saddle bag.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> I use the top and bottom, and have never had a problem with either. DOnt really see the issue, both pic the mud on gravel out. I dont worry about spottless becuae as soon as I put his fott down he's gonna crap and then step in it. Only other one I like is the folding combo knife one I keep in my saddle bag.


Well, a horses foot was designed to keep "nice dirt" in it, that is healthy. I am after the organic "icky stuff" in crevices that tends to "stick" and can cause thrush or the like. I can't get it out w what amounts to the dull end of an olive fork.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

This is the very reason I am glad I constantly lost hoofpicks back when I was younger, because I would go buy more, then a month later I would find the one I lost and would be up one hoofpick. Now I have like 5 in my trunk and I am determined to not lose them for fear of having to purchase one that doesn't do the job.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Missy May said:


> Well, a horses foot was designed to keep "nice dirt" in it, that is healthy. I am after the organic "icky stuff" in crevices that tends to "stick" and can cause thrush or the like. I can't get it out w what amounts to the dull end of an olive fork.


I would think the horse's foot was also designed not to need sharp objects jabbed into the crevices. If it did the species would be extinct.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I have one of the old and I mean old loop handle picks. Correctly used the pick should be held with the pic coming out of the hand by the little finger. It is inserted at the buttress under the dirt/packed mud and rocked back on the heel of the pick. This method, with the blade facing away, prevents injury to either should the horse pulls it's hoof away. By pulling the blade toward you, there is not only a greater chance of injury but you are making it harder for yourself. Try it, you'll become a convert if you've always started near the toe.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> I would think the horse's foot was also designed not to need sharp objects jabbed into the crevices. If it did the species would be extinct.


"sharp" is a relative thing, as is dull. I have never "jabbed" a horse w an old USA made pick, which is the "sharpness" I am looking for. Only one species is known, to date, to mass produce tools or keep horses captive..neither of which the horse hoof was designed "for".


----------



## Really Ride (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes the brush picks are my nemisis as well I always seem to stick the bristles into my knuckles when using them, UUGGHH! and they seem to get flattened easily!


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

QOS said:


> I have a bunch of the ones with the brush on one end, some that are plastic (given to me) that are worthless and then I have one my cousin gave me to take trail riding
> 
> The Ultimate Hoofpick! The Jackhammer of Hoofcare-Tackles your worst packed-in dirt, mud and snow.
> 
> ...


Far from $0.89 is right but looks like it would get the job done for sure! I am tempted to spend the money. I agree that the "screwdriver" like ones are worthless. I think I'm going to check with my farrier to see if he could make me a few. If not I'm going for the "Jackhammer".

Unless...

someone here starts making custom picks. I too am for the pointed end. Not deadly sharp but maybe like a slightly blunt pencil led. I don't like a ton of curve on the end. A handle is good but it doesn't need to be big or fancy. Durability and function are the most important. It can be the ugliest piece of metal I've ever seen as long as it does the job


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

QOS said:


> I have a bunch of the ones with the brush on one end, some that are plastic (given to me) that are worthless and then I have one my cousin gave me to take trail riding
> 
> The Ultimate Hoofpick! The Jackhammer of Hoofcare-Tackles your worst packed-in dirt, mud and snow.
> 
> ...


It would be worth the money if would get ice out, instead of using a large flat head screwdriver and a shoeing hammer to chisel it out!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

azwantapaint said:


> Ok, now lets back this up just a little bit, okay?
> Pix of good picks are a fantastic thing, but i also have to make sure i dont run afoul of patent/copyright/intellectual property.
> So, lets figure this one out!
> What are the qualities of a good performing pick?
> ...


Pointy end, hooked, curved handle. Preferably made from a strong horseshoe as I know I'm rough on my stuff.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

The ultimate hoofpick! its about 12-15 bucks but worth every penny!


----------



## Really Ride (Feb 26, 2012)

Joe4D; It is true that our horses out on pasture living a "Natural" horses' life, doing what they want going where they choose and carrying only their own weight, seldom will require a hoofpick. However strap another 200 - 250 lbs. onto an already 2/3 total weight heavier front and, and have that weight run the horse on sand and dirt with small rocks, on trail with hidden hazards such as broken glass, and through yards with the possibility of old nails hidden in the grass/ground, and you find yourself in need of a hoofpick. It is "Not Natural" for horse to be around or used by humans and never will be, there fore we have to care for the horse, when it is used in other than its "Natural" state, out on a prairie eating grass. There is nothing truer than; "No Foot No Horse"


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm kinda confused. Can someone enlighten me to WHY you would need a pointy/sharp hoof pick?

I've never used a pointy/sharp hoof pick, only this kind:










I've never had a problem with it... I've gotten gravel out of hooves, packed in mud, dirt, everything...
I do start towards the heel of the hoof and kinda leverage the gunk out by shoving the pick down into the deepest part of the grooves then running the pick down the grooves which shoves the dirt out, maybe that makes a difference? I generally do that, then run the pick up the grooves once or twice to make sure I get everything out of the deepest areas of the hoof.
I've literally never had an issue with thrush (even when Lacey's pasture is very muddy) as well...

Is it just easier with a pointy pick? What's the difference?

I know that for me, with my cheap picks, the handle length is key. I'll go through the entire bucket of picks to find the one with the longest handle (the length of the handle on the cheapies doesn't seem to be regulated). I find it gives me better leverage in getting all the gunk out...


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Wallaby said:


> I'm kinda confused. Can someone enlighten me to WHY you would need a pointy/sharp hoof pick?
> 
> I've never used a pointy/sharp hoof pick, only this kind:
> 
> ...


Yeh I dont get it either,


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Wallaby said:


> I'm kinda confused. Can someone enlighten me to WHY you would need a pointy/sharp hoof pick?
> .


They are a lot easier  Though I do believe 'strategy is key.' I do the same as you, at least I think but the way you word - Start at the heel, go deep, then pull up. This usually dislodges... well, almost everything off the sole of the hoof. The pointy-er picks are like heaven, because you can just get it in there and get it out. They are also more useful for cleaning out the frogs and wall of the foot. I am super big on hooves, and do mine every night ... so I did go out and buy a 5 dollar hoof pick. But if you are the kind that only picks when you ride, I would just use those cheaper ones.


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, it turns out my girlfriend has one of those fancy schmancy horseshoe turned hoof pick!
So....since i just got my first horse, and she'll be getting shoes next week, i will get my farrier to hook me up with some used shoes to tinker with!
And, as luck would have it, i have the means to make them already!
More to come.....


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Wallaby said:


> I'm kinda confused. Can someone enlighten me to WHY you would need a pointy/sharp hoof pick?
> 
> I've never used a pointy/sharp hoof pick, only this kind:
> 
> ...


 
I never use anything but this exact red hoof pick. 1.99 and she works as well and anything.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Wallaby said:


> I'm kinda confused. Can someone enlighten me to WHY you would need a pointy/sharp hoof pick?
> 
> I've never used a pointy/sharp hoof pick, only this kind:


We call this one a bent screwdriver . . . :lol:

I like a hoof pick with a brush so I can pick and then brush clean. The oster brand does work well too.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow...I guess I'll hang on to the good old ones that I have.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Wallaby said:


> I'm kinda confused. Can someone enlighten me to WHY you would need a pointy/sharp hoof pick?
> 
> I've never used a pointy/sharp hoof pick, only this kind:
> 
> ...


Well, I prefer one - personal preference. I don't mean so sharp and pointy you could do dental surgery w it, just the "pointy-ness" of the old ones that they made for decades. I live in a very dry climate. Any remaining dry manure, mud or mix left after the initial effort is difficult to get out of _some_ hooves without a pick w a reasonable "point" to them. A sharper end ensures you can always get every speck out of every type of hoof "form", and they are easier to use.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Horseman's 5 In 1 Knife

The hoof pick on this knife is what I use- it is my FAVORITE. Gets everything out perfectly according to my OCD tastes :lol:


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

mls said:


> We call this one a bent screwdriver . . . :lol:



Hey it's just got multiple uses! I also have one of the cheapo flat hoof picks in my tack box. Works like a charm when I have to change the bit out on my bridles. Chicago screws and mud alike are no match for the power of my $1.00 hoof pick :lol:


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

ShinaKonga said:


> Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Horseman's 5 In 1 Knife
> 
> The hoof pick on this knife is what I use- it is my FAVORITE. Gets everything out perfectly according to my OCD tastes :lol:


 
I like it! Thanks.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I do like a pointy one, and one that is strong. I have bent more of those red handled picks than I care to count when getting ice out. Our horse would cross the river then it would freeze into their feet with the snow..I like my horsehoe pick because a can get some leverage on it with out it bending.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I do like a pointy one, and one that is strong. I have bent more of those red handled picks than I care to count when getting ice out. Our horse would cross the river then it would freeze into their feet with the snow..I like my horsehoe pick because a can get some leverage on it with out it bending.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've never experienced ice/snow in hooves so I didn't even consider that when I was trying to think of why someone would absolutely need a pointy pick! I can definitely see how a pointy, heavier duty, pick would be very necessary against ice! 



Might this also have something to do with the composition of the dirt in the horse's hooves? Around here we have super clay-y sticky dirt/mud that you want to get out of the hoof in one big hoof shaped clump that takes every bit of dirt with it. If that clump breaks up, you'll be working on that hoof for at least 5 minutes, trying to get every bit out. If the clump stays together, it's one, possibly 2, strokes and the hoof is totally clean.
Perhaps in other areas, where dirt is a little less sticky, breaking up the clump is what you want to do for maximum cleaning potential? Here, getting that hoof clump out in one piece generally means you've also completely cleaned out the grooves and there's nothing left. 

I don't know, that's a theory I just completely made up but maybe it rings true? :lol:


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I really like this hoof pick:
Partrade Two Tone Hoof Pick


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Forgot to mention my other hoof pick! I got it free from easycare when I sent in a pic of my mare in her boots, but otherwise I think it's like $7.

It's a magnetic one! I use it in the trailer cause i always lost hoof picks at the trailheads, this way I never have to worry about it! I can set it on the wheel well and I know it will still be there when I get home! lol









natural_hoof_care


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Might this also have something to do with the composition of the dirt in the horse's hooves? Around here we have super clay-y sticky dirt/mud that you want to get out of the hoof in one big hoof shaped clump that takes every bit of dirt with it. ...............

I don't know, that's a theory I just completely made up but maybe it rings true? :lol:[/QUOTE]

I think that your theory is totally correct. I have had my horses in wet climates on grass, and "horse cookies" as I called them, just popped right out of their hooves....presto, clean. Not so in some dry climates with cement like dirt.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

The Ultimate is pretty darn kick a$$. My cousin gave it to me as a present because she liked hers so much.

I live in southeast Texas. Where I live we have what we call gumbo mud. It is basically a ton of clay in the sand, dirt, etc. It can pack in hooves like super glue - add some rocks, grass, leaves, twigs etc. and you have a mess to get out of shod feet and not much better out of barefeet. 

Biscuit has the little channel wedge cut thingies in the back of his hooves that helps hooves self clean. One day I rode with cousin and it was muddy. Our horses then walked over gravel and we had a road in the hoof basically. I was able to dig his hooves out twice as fast as she could out of shod feet with The Ultimate. It was expensive (not for me :lol: it was a gift!!) but it out cleans the others that I have - I have the plastic ones, the flat screwdriver kind, several with the brush on the other end and the folding one that has a rounded end. 

The Ultimate stays in my little water bottle holder that is attached to my saddle - I don't ride without it but I don't take it out at the barn either. I don't want to leave it!!

I loved the Art Nouveau hoof pic - heck, I need to get one of those for one of my riding buddies...he'd love that!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

QOS said:


> I loved the Art Nouveau hoof pic - heck, I need to get one of those for one of my riding buddies...he'd love that!


I did too since I love Icart's work. I ordered one when I first saw the post and have been waiting nearly 2 weeks for it - I called and emailed with no response back, very disappointed with their service.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

mls said:


> We call this one a bent screwdriver . . . :lol:
> 
> I like a hoof pick with a brush so I can pick and then brush clean. The oster brand does work well too.


That's exactly what I thought. for screws in a hard to reach places or that you needed more leverage to get started. :lol:


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Saw this...and it reminded me of this thread..

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Great Grips Ultimate Hoof Pick

Maybe it has potential?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

They make pointy ones?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> They make pointy ones?


Hardly, mine was made for me out of a horseshoe....


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow! I never realized it was so hard to find a hoof pick! I guess I've just been lucky!

I have 3 made out of horse shoes. One that my dad got me when I was 8 years old (My favorite!! Has the pointy end then tapers wider. The handle is thick and comfortable to hold onto and the end is the shape of a horse head!)

The other two aren't quite as nice. One I found on the road (go figure!). It has a semi-blunt end. The handle is more skinny though, not as comfortable to hold onto. Just half a horse shoe.

The third an old friend of mine gave me when I was younger. Much like the one I found on the road, it is smaller and has a heart punched out in the top!

I absolutely LOATHE those screw-driver tipped ones!! They drive me crazy and hurt my hands because the grip is terrible! 

I do not mind the picks with the brushes, I really like those if I have to put any kind of thrush stuff if their feet. It spreads it around nicely! Although, with that being said I need another one. The bristles on mine are pretty much shot now! The handle is comfy and the tips aren't bad. At least they aren't square!


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, my horse got a new set of Nike's today, and my farrier buddy whipped me up one of them whizz bang horseshoe hoof pick thingamabobbers!
Its enormous, big enough for my huge paws to wield comfortably, made from a draft shoe!
Pix coming when i get onto the computer....


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

azwantapaint said:


> Well, my horse got a new set of Nike's today, and my farrier buddy whipped me up one of them whizz bang horseshoe hoof pick thingamabobbers!
> Its enormous, big enough for my huge paws to wield comfortably, made from a draft shoe!
> Pix coming when i get onto the computer....


Heres the pic i promised!


----------



## hijumpin (Mar 12, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I do like a pointy one, and one that is strong. I have bent more of those red handled picks than I care to count when getting ice out. Our horse would cross the river then it would freeze into their feet with the snow..I like my horsehoe pick because a can get some leverage on it with out it bending.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hi - I love the sharpness and led on the Illuminated Hoof Pick plus I can't bend it!


----------



## hijumpin (Mar 12, 2012)

*Best Hoof PIck*

Hi - I love the sharpness and led on the Illuminated Hoof Pick plus I can't bend it!:lol:
Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/what-ever-happened-hoof-picks-114298/page7/#ixzz1ovRYxL8m
​


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

All of my hoof picks have brushes  I have that stupid bent screwdriver ... my mom loves it... I *hate* it. We have a purple plastic brush pick that is pretty good, but I can bend it. I have to do so often because it ends up sticking out. Then I have a Roma Deluxe Hoof Pick that I LOVE!!!! It's a brush pick - put it's super pointy, doesn't bend, and has the best grippy ever


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a 5 in 1, horseman's knife that has an awesome hoof pic on it. Had it forever, and I paid less than 10 bucks for it. I always have it on me. It also has a hoof knife, bot comb, regular blade, and a leather punch on it. I thinkyou can get them at chick's saddlery still.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

azwantapaint said:


> View attachment 90986
> 
> Heres the pic i promised!


wow that thing looks sturdy! I like it!


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

mfed58 said:


> I have a 5 in 1, horseman's knife that has an awesome hoof pic on it. Had it forever, and I paid less than 10 bucks for it. I always have it on me. It also has a hoof knife, bot comb, regular blade, and a leather punch on it. I thinkyou can get them at chick's saddlery still.


Thats what I posted a while back on this thread. I agree- its the best hoof pick I have.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I've been picking out feet this week and finding my Oster pick in my grooming bucket has been a treat - after hearing the stories of picks gone missing or gone straight, every time I've used it I've thought about this thread!

I've appreciated my little pick all the more for being there when I need it and being so perfect for getting under all the mud and crud and pulling it out. Life is all about appreciating the little things, right?


----------

